# DirecTV Alienating Customers?



## ROlsonAZ (Mar 14, 2004)

Here's a link to an article from Forbes today discussing DirecTV's repeated delays in releasing a new HD-DVR:

http://www.forbes.com/2006/07/24/directv-0724markets07.html?partner=yahootix


----------



## Mark W (Dec 6, 2001)

Was there a press release they were responding to? Strange how they don't cite any sources.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

No, I think it is a pre-cursor to the Quarterly Earnings report in two weeks...
Probably an attempt to get the topic on the "agenda" for that meeting.

The article isn't really "wrong"... 
It is kinda just putting to print what "we" here in the forums have been talking about for the last couple months.


----------



## Hersheytx (Feb 15, 2003)

I pretty much add 6 months to any date Directv gives me. Then I am happy. 
At least it looks like they are being built. Making sure Inventory is high before release is a good thing. 
I really do not want to see the thread count on the "Mine is not here YET!".
Or the really ugly one. "My installer came today but without the NEW HDDVR!"

Lets all pray for a smooth rollout.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

I think many of us are praying that they fall flat on their smug faces. Obviously superior interfaces can inspire fierce loyalty. Some feel that shooting yourself in the foot by abandoning that, primarily out of greed, should be rewarded in kind.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Of course, it would have been nice for them to point out that D* currently has an HD DVR solution, the HR10-250 but why bother with the facts.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

you frequently dont get accurate facts from the media or even the analysts.

But in this case- it's not exacatly wrong- they say the new unit is delayed. They just dont get into the whol complex mess about you can currently get an MPEG2 HD DVR but for certain things now and more going forward you'll need an MPEG4 dvr. Just look at the 'fights' we have here with all the people in the know about whether or not it's significant. Main stream press isn't going to understand the complexities and make an educated description...


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

But what has happened...

Is that this Forbes articles, has now been the basis for at least three (if not four) other publications today (on the web), that are starting to be picked up by more forums, and then eventualy will make it to more common place reading.......


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

TyroneShoes said:


> I think many of us are praying that they fall flat on their smug faces. Obviously superior interfaces can inspire fierce loyalty. Some feel that shooting yourself in the foot by abandoning that, primarily out of greed, should be rewarded in kind.


 :up:


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> But what has happened...
> 
> Is that this Forbes articles, has now been the basis for at least three (if not four) other publications today (on the web), that are starting to be picked up by more forums, and then eventualy will make it to more common place reading.......


Thus is the life of a Meme. And so it lives on, true or false.

At least this may encourage (force) DirecTV to actually say something official/out loud/on the record about the damn thing... or better yet, release the 6.3 update to satisfy the HR10-250 users, albeit temporarily.

I have to say that all of this unofficial 'announcing' through mysterious hyperlinks that disappear is a beginning to feel like a 'tease'. I'm wondering how much longer I want to play the game; all the while my neighbors are recording local HD channels, and several national HD channels that I don't even have, on their FIOS DVRs that they didn't have to pay $1000 bucks for...   

-h


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

From some correspondances I have had in the last 24 hours...

You should see tangable (not disappearing) items in the upcomming weeks that will address points in the Forbes article, and the 6.3 for the HD-DTivos, and solid information regarding the HR20

Also with the quarterly web-cast august 8th, you can almost bet some of these items will be in the discussion.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

harley3k said:


> I have to say that all of this unofficial 'announcing' through mysterious hyperlinks that disappear is a beginning to feel like a 'tease'.


Since there has never been a direct link to it on the DirecTV site how is it a tease? Some one found the link by following the pattern of recent software releases, DirecTV has never announced anything.


----------



## jm_sullivan (Dec 10, 2003)

Hollywood Reporter has an article with quotes from Directv's CEO Chase CareyHere .

It includes such gems as (emphasis added)
DirecTV may face some Wall Street and subscriber ire in rolling out more advanced high definition digital video recorders more gradually than expected. Carey contends that issue has *been blown out of proportion*.  
and this direct quote that I had to reread several times and I'm still not certain I get
To the degree we can do something that is smart and intelligent for us and helps bring a third player evolve in the broadband space, I think that's what we are interested in doing.

Carey joined D* 3 years ago right after the News Corp acquisition which is right around the time I noticed their quality slipping. He might be a great exec, but it just seems his ideas of what he would like to sell me don't quite line up with what I'd like to buy. too bad.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

rminsk said:


> Since there has never been a direct link to it on the DirecTV site how is it a tease? Some one found the link by following the pattern of recent software releases, DirecTV has never announced anything.


Just because it isn't LINKED TO doesn't mean it was never announced! If you put a webpage on a PRODUCTION server / box then it is for the world to see (announced). If you don't want it announced that is why most people / companies would use the development box!


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

jm_sullivan said:


> Hollywood Reporter has an article with quotes from Directv's CEO Chase CareyHere .
> 
> It includes such gems as (emphasis added)
> DirecTV may face some Wall Street and subscriber ire in rolling out more advanced high definition digital video recorders more gradually than expected. Carey contends that issue has *been blown out of proportion*.
> ...


What the heck does that quote mean? Is that even english?


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

I think "evolve" was supposed to be "involved". So they're saying either a Microsoft or a Verizon.


----------



## jpeckinp (Apr 9, 2006)

harley3k said:


> Thus is the life of a Meme. And so it lives on, true or false.
> 
> At least this may encourage (force) DirecTV to actually say something official/out loud/on the record about the damn thing... or better yet, release the 6.3 update to satisfy the HR10-250 users, albeit temporarily.
> 
> ...


Let me get this straight. You have FIOS in your area and you are still with D*?
The day I was told FIOS was availible I would have ordered it then as soon as it was running I would have made a mad dash to the phone to tell D* kiss my ass good-bye.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Markman07 said:


> Just because it isn't LINKED TO doesn't mean it was never announced! If you put a webpage on a PRODUCTION server / box then it is for the world to see (announced). If you don't want it announced that is why most people / companies would use the development box!


I think you meant to say "most WISE COMPETENT people/ companies"

Clearly there is some debate as to the management of directv....


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

I know I have waited long enough, I am scheduled for a Dish install next Sunday. 30 day try out, but I will have 35 HD channels that I can record. They, like DTV have my local HDs on the bird, but they have the means to record them. I was planning to decide before the next TV season, and when Dish picked up the FoodNetwork HD, my wife was ready to learn a whole new system. From what I have read it will be up the end of August and she will be in her glory! And lucky me gets to eat all the cool food she prepares!

So DTV has succeeded in alienating me.


----------



## Krookut (Apr 7, 2002)

jpeckinp said:


> Let me get this straight. You have FIOS in your area and you are still with D*?
> The day I was told FIOS was availible I would have ordered it then as soon as it was running I would have made a mad dash to the phone to tell D* kiss my ass good-bye.


Does FIOS have an HDTV recorder? If they didn't it would never be an option for me regardless of PQ.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

Krookut said:


> Does FIOS have an HDTV recorder? If they didn't it would never be an option for me regardless of PQ.


According to


> Originally Posted by harley3k:
> all the while my neighbors are recording local HD channels, and several national HD channels that I don't even have, on their FIOS DVRs that they didn't have to pay $1000 bucks for.


I would guess there could be a recorder.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Krookut said:


> Does FIOS have an HDTV recorder? If they didn't it would never be an option for me regardless of PQ.


Yes. They use the same Motorola box as most of Comcast. And they will be/are supporting CableCard soon, so you can use a S3 HD Tivo if you want.


----------

